# Time shoe dealers in San Diego?



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone know a LBS in San Diego (preferably central SD) that stocks Time road shoes? Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## asystole (Apr 6, 2010)

You can try Luecadia Cyclery on PCH in Luecadia
Phone number (760) 436-2786


----------

